# Anyone need free 4 tire covers for RV?



## Ericker (Aug 25, 2017)

US ONLY! FREE!!!
4 Tire Covers , fit for 28" diameter tires
Refund you by paypal after review
If you are interested in, please message me and send me your profile.

It's a kind of gift for RVers, if there is any rules about this, please let me know, i will remove this, ty.

my facebook page :
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002863928544


----------

